# Banco dei pugni Dmax



## francylomba (2 Aprile 2014)

ambientato in un banco dei pegni a Detroit ( sulla 8 mile!! ) . Secondo me c'e sotto qualcosa di finto
chi lo guarda ?


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2014)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ambientato in un banco dei pegni a Detroit ( sulla 8 mile!! ) . Secondo me c'e sotto qualcosa di finto
> chi lo guarda ?



Forse di finto ci sono le litigate tra i gestori (padre, figli e dipendenti), però vedendo tutti i disperati che si presentano lì a vendere le loro cose direi che la clientela è pure troppo reale, Detroit è veramente in crisi da anni, è pure falito il comune...inoltre la 8 mile non è certo il posto più esclusivo.


----------



## Butcher (2 Aprile 2014)

Ogni tanto lo guardo ma non mi piace molto. Quello che guardo sempre è Affari di famiglia, fighissimo!


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2014)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ambientato in un banco dei pegni a Detroit ( sulla 8 mile!! ) . Secondo me c'e sotto qualcosa di finto
> chi lo guarda ?



Lo guardo spesso e sicuramente alcune scene sono programmate. Molti saranno attori.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Aprile 2014)

come gran parte dei programmi di cielo(i 2 gemelli che ristrutturano le cose  ) ,real time e dmax...però intratteggono bene quindi.


----------



## Canonista (3 Aprile 2014)

Mio figlio poteva morire!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2014)

Il peggiore show di Dmax, una roba orrenda


----------



## smallball (3 Aprile 2014)

a me non piace,troppo finto


----------



## francylomba (3 Aprile 2014)

concordo sulla gente che viene li , alcuni sono flippati! 
le cose piu belle portate son state a mio parere la corvette nera e il camion per feste !!!


----------

